# Capital estimation for starting a Tee Business!



## darky (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello everybody! 
I'm doing some research to start a business and I need some help to figure out how much I need to invest!
What I want to do is to run a website where people can upload their own artworks and then we print it on a T-Shirt! 

I read some forums and I think for printing small orders (mostly just one) and colorful and picture-like artworks the inkjet/ laser is the best method (correct me if I'm wrong please!).
Now I need to know to start the business what equipments I'm going to need and some approximate equipment price break down!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Writing a business plan will help you here. Figure you need 3-5 years to get it off the ground so you need at least that much money to run without a profit or with loses.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

For equipment pricing, your first stop should really be the Preferred Vendors section of this website - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/exclusive-discounts-offers-our-preferred-vendors/. From there, you can visit the different vendors and compare equipment prices.


----------



## wallace (Feb 5, 2013)

If you're not on a time crunch, don't buy anything at sticker price. Wait until someone is shutting down and pick up anything you can on the cheap.


----------



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree, You need to write a business plan which will include equipment costs, assume new equipment in the plan but buy used if you can.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

We went in and spent $7k on equipment, paid it off in a month (in big 10 college town). Hustle hard with sales, be the best for customer service and know your target market. I wrote a blog post to help a bit around the edges: How to start a screen-printing business « Printavo - Manage your screen-printing shop easily.


----------



## darky (Apr 13, 2013)

sorry about delayed answer and thanks for all your replys!

I'm working on the business plan! but the first question for me is: "Can I afford to start this business?" hence this topic!
I guess if I started with *outsourcing everything* (even at the cost of selling my product with zero profit) I would not need to worry about the investments! After a while I will know if my plan is going to work and then I can invest in buying all the equipment without concerns about any risks or failures! what do you think guys?


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

We spent $7k for everything plus a months time to learn the process and get everything down. (plus rent).


----------



## darky (Apr 13, 2013)

Printavo said:


> We spent $7k for everything plus a months time to learn the process and get everything down. (plus rent).


Could you please say what did you buy!
Not the specific make and models just what kinds of equipments did you buy?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I got this Complete Screen Printing Success Package but a 4x4 press. I bought it used from a friend for $7k


----------



## wallace (Feb 5, 2013)

*****-

I know there is a Kornit machine that will print individual t shirts with their design. New, they are very expensive but you might be able to pick up a used one at a decent price. They are great machines for small batches or individual printings.


----------

